# total laryngectomy, bilateral selective neck dissection & reconstruction of neck skin



## Wisam Jamal (Jul 1, 2015)

*total laryngectomy, bilateral selective neck dissection & reconstruction of neck skin*

Heloo all, 

i need help with this operation:
total laryngectomy, bilateral selective neck dissection & reconstruction of neck skin with myocutaneous pectoralis major flap. 

any suggestions?


----------



## catprocode (Apr 12, 2016)

38724-50 (must say nodes excised in more levels than just level I)
31360-51 (total laryngectomy)
15732-51 (pectoralis flap)


----------

